# Плохой ответ в правой руке(баян)



## starless (11 Апр 2018)

Имеется баян "Ермак" 1982 года. (фото взял из инета)  Никто на нём не играл. Абсолютно никто.  Баян подарили и пылился он в чехле 30 лет до лучших времён. Сам играю на Тульском 52х100 1959 года. И он до сих пор прекрасно звучит во всех отношениях. Так вот, по поводу "Ермака".  Механика басовая в идеальном состоянии, хотя сам бас жиденький, не очень по мне, в отличие от "терки". Тем не менее, с басами всё идеально в техническом плане. Но правая механика... Все кнопки стучат! Это ужасно, при том,что сами кнопки  очень жесткие, будто намертво приклеплены. Невозможно нормально исполнять переборы, ибо всё стучит и звук извлекается с усилием начиная со 2 октавы. Со 2 октавы и выше у баяна ужасный ответ. Нужно прикладывать усилия, чтобы извлечь ноты. Притом ноты все не фальшивят.  Компрессия у баяна ИДЕАЛЬНАЯ. Без нажатия на кнопку он вообще не расходится, очень крепко. В чём причина такой ужасной правой клавиатуры? И как её исправить? Притом, что казалось бы всё идеально.


----------



## starless (11 Апр 2018)

Добавлю, что это не привычный стук кнопок, когда они свободно расположены и характерно звонко стучат, а какой-то приглушённый стук, будто клапанами стучат...Что довольно странно. Клапана к слову, стоят железные, серьёзные и стоят надёжно. Стук, будто клапан хлопает, не знаю как этот звук даже описать...  Т.е. нажимаешь на кнопки, а они как-то постукивают странно. Вот так вот...
Конечно, меня больше всего, при такой идеальной компрессии, напрягает ужасный ответ. Причём ответ всё же плохой на всей правой клавиатуре, но хуже всего со 2 октавы и далее. Вот на своём туляке, ответ мгновенно в любой октаве даёт, слёту как полагается. И все штрихи звучат классно. А тут...разочарование какое-то. При том, что многое у этого "Ермака" в идеальном состоянии! Просто парадоксально!


----------



## starless (11 Апр 2018)

Добавляю аудиозапись, где отлично слышно все эти гадские стуки и т.п., которые мне мешают и не нравятся. Может поймёте характер и причину этих стуков, призвуков.


----------



## Kuzalogly (11 Апр 2018)

О, Вы наполнили грустью сердца форумчан).  Это что-то из раннего Сальери?

Кроме стука клапанов, у которых там что, был поролон?, я не слышу ничего особенного.


----------



## vev (11 Апр 2018)

*starless*,

что-то кажется, что клапана об ажурку стучат...


----------



## Kuzalogly (11 Апр 2018)

vev писал:


> *starless*,
> 
> что-то кажется, что клапана об ажурку стучат...


Не нравится правая. Зачем нам такое сложное произведение?  Давайте хроматическую гамму правой рукой в двух темпах...


----------



## starless (11 Апр 2018)

Kuzalogly писал:


> О, Вы наполнили грустью сердца форумчан).  Это что-то из раннего Сальери?
> 
> Кроме стука клапанов, у которых там что, был поролон?, я не слышу ничего особенного.


Импровизация. Поролона там вроде как такового не замечал. Клапана металлические, довольно крепко прикреплены. Кнопки тоже.  Причём стук определённо всё же клапанов. В конце этой вещи я кнопку опустил и сразу же услышан стук клапана, который закрылся. Т.е. клапаны стучат тогда, кнопку перестаёшь нажимать. На медленном темпе стучит меньше. Когда темп быстрый, то стук быстрый, ибо клапана закрываются быстро.


----------



## starless (11 Апр 2018)

Kuzalogly писал:


> vev писал:*starless*,
> 
> что-то кажется, что клапана об ажурку стучат... Не нравится правая. Зачем нам такое сложное произведение?  Давайте хроматическую гамму правой рукой в двух темпах...


Я бы сыграл гамму, да баян пока находится далековато. И до лета я к нему даже не прикоснусь. Запись отправил старую.  Пока собираю рекомендации и т.п.  Стук клапанов зависит от темпа.  Ну и проблема звукоизвлечения со 2 далее октавы. Две проблемы.  На кнопки всё же я не грешу, ибо они отличные. Под каждой кнопкой специальная прокладка, дабы избежать звук от удара кнопок.  Баян я даже разбирал немного и не заметил каких-то нарушений. Всё отлично, все детали ровненькие, всё как надо. А вот в чём причина стука клапанов и трудности в звукоизвлечении... Может быть это связано и с натяжением пружин. Пружины там хорошие.


----------



## starless (11 Апр 2018)

vev писал:


> vev написал(а):
> 
> 
> > *starless*,
> ...


Единственное, что не тестировал, так это нажатие кнопок с открытой крышкой, где можно увидеть как собственно клапана работают при переборах.  Стучат кнопки, возможно, из-за того, что они отдают по корпусу с большей силой, чем нужно. Вот на моём другом старом баяне клапана из дерева и они не стучат, всё же и материал другой и сила удара клапана о корпус слабая.  И вот если в этом причина, то я не совсем понимаю, как силу уменьшить. Как-то натяжение пружин уменьшить... не знаю. Клапан металлический, всё хорошо закрывает, воздух не пропускает, закрывается как надо. Но видать всё же он закрывается сильно, в этом, может быть, и проблема...


----------



## starless (11 Апр 2018)

К проблеме звукоизвлечения. Особенно плохо звук извлекается на разжим меха. А на сжим меха звук извлекается легче.  Ну и чтобы более менее исполнять мелодию в 2-3 октаве, мех нужно полностью разжать и играть на сжим. Тогда извлекается более менее. Я уж не говорю о самых высоких нотах, где очень трудно даже на полный сжим исполнить. И в чём причина... неизвестно. Вот на Тульском баяне, хоть сжимать, хоть разжимай- ответ одинаковый и сразу сходу.


----------



## Kuzalogly (11 Апр 2018)

Так клапана и стучат по деке, ибо там поролон за 30 лет слежался под лайками. Голый клапан по голой деке.

А звукоизвлечение на лежалом инструменте всегда страдает.  Язычки покрываются тонким налётом я не знаю чего, особенно если курят. Такая липко-пыльная субстанция.  И строй уплывает, и ответ...


----------



## starless (11 Апр 2018)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Так клапана и стучат по деке, ибо там поролон за 30 лет слежался под лайками. Голый клапан по голой деке.
> 
> А звукоизвлечение на лежалом инструменте всегда страдает.  Язычки покрываются тонким налётом я не знаю чего, особенно если курят. Такая липко-пыльная субстанция.  И строй уплывает, и ответ...


Значит нужен какой-то уплотнитель или прокладку под клапана сделать, чтобы не стучали... Язычки посмотрю хорошо, у меня много запасных голосовых планок цельных от концертного баяна и ещё одного баяна, может поменяю целые планки и сравню, в чём проблема. Если дело в голосах, то проблема решится... А если не с голосами, то тогда странно будет...


----------



## MAN (12 Апр 2018)

starless (11.04.2018, 16:31) писал:


> у меня много запасных голосовых планок цельных от концертного баяна и ещё одного баяна, может поменяю целые планки и сравню, в чём проблема. Если дело в голосах, то проблема решится... А если не с голосами, то тогда странно будет...


Странно будет, если вы вот так запросто возьмёте и замените кусковые планки на цельные, снятые с совершенно другого баяна. Если только вместе с родными резонаторами, так они скорее всего по шагу отверстий у вас не совпадут. И с креплением наверняка придётся мудрить.


----------



## starless (12 Апр 2018)

MAN писал:


> starless (11.04.2018, 16:31) писал: у меня много запасных голосовых планок цельных от концертного баяна и ещё одного баяна, может поменяю целые планки и сравню, в чём проблема. Если дело в голосах, то проблема решится... А если не с голосами, то тогда странно будет...Странно будет, если вы вот так запросто возьмёте и замените кусковые планки на цельные, снятые с совершенно другого баяна. Если только вместе с родными резонаторами, так они скорее всего по шагу отверстий у вас не совпадут. И с креплением наверняка придётся мудрить.


Разумеется я посмотрю, подходят ли планки. Если подходят, то ок.  Могу и простые переставить, которые точно подойдут. Как вариант, можно и сами голоса  поменять, одинаковые по размеру, но возиться слишком долго...Ну посмотрю, что можно придумать.


----------



## Kuzalogly (12 Апр 2018)

starless писал:


> Ну посмотрю, что можно придумать.


Выкинуть его в мусорный контейнер.  Имел я дело с этими баянами, Сармат и Ермак.    Их как ни чини- на выходе три с минусом... Гляньте старую тему.
http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/pokupkaremont/topic-6980.html


----------



## Евгений51 (12 Апр 2018)

starless писал:


> MAN писал:starless (11.04.2018, 16:31) писал: у меня много запасных голосовых планок цельных от концертного баяна и ещё одного баяна, может поменяю целые планки и сравню, в чём проблема. Если дело в голосах, то проблема решится... А если не с голосами, то тогда странно будет...Странно будет, если вы вот так запросто возьмёте и замените кусковые планки на цельные, снятые с совершенно другого баяна. Если только вместе с родными резонаторами, так они скорее всего по шагу отверстий у вас не совпадут. И с креплением наверняка придётся мудрить. Разумеется я посмотрю, подходят ли планки. Если подходят, то ок.  Могу и простые переставить, которые точно подойдут. Как вариант, можно и сами голоса  поменять, одинаковые по размеру, но возиться слишком долго...Ну посмотрю, что можно придумать.


Если есть цельные планки, и не подходят, сделайте переходники. и баян будет идеальный. компрессия ведь хорошая.Только не срывайте с родных резонаторов.


----------



## starless (12 Апр 2018)

Kuzalogly писал:


> starless писал:Ну посмотрю, что можно придумать. Выкинуть его в мусорный контейнер.  Имел я дело с этими баянами, Сармат и Ермак.    Их как ни чини- на выходе три с минусом... Гляньте старую тему.
> http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/pokupkaremont/topic-6980.html


Жалко всё же баянчик. Внешне вообще как новый. Компрессия идеальная, басы в порядке. Хоть на дачу его пристрою.  Попробую как-то повозиться. Попытка не пытка.  Вот басовую планку от концертного я не смог поставить, ибо корпус маленький. Зато моему тульскому подошла.


----------



## Kuzalogly (12 Апр 2018)

starless писал:


> Жалко всё же баянчик.


А вот и нет. Там даже из запчастей в ремфонд взять нечего. Что ни деталь- шляпа...


----------



## starless (12 Апр 2018)

Kuzalogly писал:


> starless писал:
> Жалко всё же баянчик. А вот и нет. Там даже из запчастей в ремфонд взять нечего. Что ни деталь- шляпа...


Вот с деталями определённо схалтурили.  Тульский 59 года отлично держится и ничего, на века сделан. Не то что этот...


----------



## starless (12 Апр 2018)

Предлагают баян "Ленинград" просто так отдать. Старый весь...краска где-то слезла даже. Стоит его брать на ремонт? Может разобрать, да детали поставить от баянов и всё ок будет?


----------

